# Gold Star test



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

test:question:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Still showing as just a grunt
Rodster


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I think it's time to put out an APB on that mail carrier.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea
I bet one of my neighbors took it. Do you think he is waiting for my check to clear? If it don't he can always take the star back.

Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy Rodster from the title of the post, I thought you moved over to the BSA camp.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Paul
Beezers are cool. I got the little Yamaha Zuma a couple weeks ago. It looks funny next to the Indian. One has no plastic and the other one is mostly all plastic. 
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65880>*Rodster*<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65880>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65880>Rodster <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65880> *



<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65880>*Rodster Gold Member *<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65880>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for the stars Guys
Rodster

PS...Can you draw me a T shirt...........HA HA


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Thanks for the stars Guys
> Rodster
> 
> PS...Can you draw me a T shirt...........HA HA *


OK


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/tee.jpg>


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Gold star epaulets. :duh: 

Didn't Little Richard have a jacket like that? :dazed:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I thin LR's were a little more umm..flashy. :crazy:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I like it.
Rodster


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's how it looks from the back

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/Nov27Sat111918PM11717back.jpg">

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Here's how it looks from the back
> 
> 
> Mark *


There's a joke in there somewhere, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *There's a joke in there somewhere, but I think I'll pass.  *


I probably was subconsciously thinking of that joke while typing.  

Mark


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Still no star...........
Rodster


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

you have earned your stripes or your STARS!

Thanks, Rod!

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

artydanc :band: :drums: hula You finally got your stars:dancingfo


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I am a happy camper now. WHOOOOOOOOOPE
Just like the big guys. 
Thanks 
Rodster:dancingfo :guitarman :jumpropeb


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *I am a happy camper now. WHOOOOOOOOOPE
> Just like the big guys.
> Thanks
> Rodster:dancingfo :guitarman :jumpropeb *


There ya go Rod:thumbsup: Now your playin' with the big boys:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I wanted to join a long time ago but Andy would only take pay pal. This is the only site I ever paid to join but we have so many good people and lots of different things from tractors to computers. I can get help on all kinds of different things here. 
Rodster
PS....plus I really like my stars


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

:ditto: 

Same here Rodster. This is the only site I've ever paid to join also.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

HI aguysmiley
Are you close to Portland? I used to go for the antique engine shows at the fairgrounds. 
Rodster


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Portland is about two and a half hours away. For a small town, they sure have a lot going for them. There's Sonny's Bolens, and a Cushman museum and parts dealer there too.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I used to be into antique gas engines. then I moved into Cushmans and then indian cycles. I just sold my 37 Indian Scout but I am going to keep the 46 Chief. I have a friend that bought my favorite antique engines and then all my cushmans so I can still play with them. I would never have sold them but it is a matter of room. 
The Wifes 67 GTO takes up a lot of room. I have to work around it until my next door neighbors go to Florida after Xmas then I take care of their house and put the GTO in their garage until spring.
Rodster


----------

